# Homemade Ice Cream Recipes



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

For the 4th of July I plan to make a couple batches of homemade ice cream. How do you do it? Give me some good recipes.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I've seen it done at parties. I don't have a recipe, but the one thing that sticks out is use real vanilla bean. You'll have to shave it and it's pricey, but well worth it.


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

I got this one from my grandparents and its what we use...Its simple and tastes dang good if your looking for that sweet homemade vanilla taste........

2 cans 14oz cans Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk

1 Cup Sugar

1/2 gal milk........ use whole milk, 2% is ok, but any thinner and it gets icy instead of creamy!!!!

2 Large cans of Carnation Evaporated Milk ( I think its 14oz too)

1 teaspoon vanilla

In your freezer container, mix all except 1/2 gallon of milk and stir.....Next fill to freezer fill line with milk (should be close to 1/2 gallon).

If you have never done this you will also need a box of rock salt..... I put the can in the freezer bucket and add ice and salt in layers.....It will take about 45mins for it to "freeze", and you will have to add ice as it melts.

Tip.....If you can, do it inside in the sink. It will freeze better and the melted saltwater overflow wont run off into your grass and kill it.....

Good Luck and Happy 4th of July

Tim


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Tim! Your recipe is very similar to the one I use and my parents used when I was growing up. 

Anyone has any non-standard recipes? I've heard about Milky Way ice cream recipes and Mint Choco Chip too.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I like to make a sherbet and it's super easy.

Version 1

1 2-Liter Bottle of Orange Soda
2 Cans of Eagle Brand Milk
1 Can of crushed pinapple

Simply mix it all together and add it the ice cream freezer. mmmmmmmm!

Version 2

1 2-Liter bottle of Black Cherry Soda
2 Cans of Eagle Brand Milk
1 Jar of Marichino Cherries.

Mix together and freeze it up. Mmmmm. mmmmmm. mmmmm. good!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

homemade vanilla with crushed Butterfinger bars! Brings back memories of our 4th of July block parties


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

My daughter was talking of getting into making ice cream or yogurt, her Birthday is around the corner, so I bought her an ice cream maker, thanks for the recipes they will come in handy


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Mexican Vanilla makes a world of difference to me!


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

Strawberry sherbet.

2 liter bottle of Strawberry soda.
2 cans of eagle brand
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 cup crushed strawberries. (finely crushed, big chunks will be icy)


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

ditto on the orange sherbet...and the mexican "dancy" vanilla for the ice cream


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Trinitybayrat said:


> I got this one from my grandparents and its what we use...Its simple and tastes dang good if your looking for that sweet homemade vanilla taste........
> 
> 2 cans 14oz cans Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk
> 
> ...


I add two eggs well beaten (raw) or blended with blender to add a richness to ice cream. You can also substitute the white milk with a jug of chocolate milk to make a fantastic chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Maritime (Aug 28, 2007)

One 2 liter bottle of A&W's Cream Soda with 2 cans of sweetened condensed milk. Excellent and very simple.


----------

